# Old landscaping fabric vs regrading



## Kimchee o (6 mo ago)

I'm needing to regrade the area between the back of my house and garage. It's about 7 feet by 24 feet and the area was covered with varying sizes of pebbles over landscaping fabric. The rocks have been removed mostly but the fabric is still there. Stakes have been hammered down the middle to indicate the new height to encourage drainage. Question: can the old fabric be buried under the new dirt and then lay new fabric on top? Or must it be removed? Does it matter?(The rocks will be returned to the space as I have no intention to plant anything in the area.) Thanks!


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

This site is for professional contractors visit DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Leave it, it doesn't matter.


----------

